# HDMI Cable - Laptop to TV



## DubShelley (28 Sep 2010)

Hi There,

I need to buy a HDMI Cable to connect my laptop to TV to watch movies etc...can someone point me in the right direction as I've searched a few websites and I'm not sure what the difference is in all the various ones available, i.e. "HDMI - HDMI" or "HDMI - DVI-D".

Any advice? It's probably a dumb question but I'm afraid I'm not the most techically minded gal in the world 

Thanks.


----------



## Towger (28 Sep 2010)

Make and Model of TV and Laptop?


----------



## DubShelley (28 Sep 2010)

Dell Laptop and Samsung TV. Sorry I don't know the exact models?


----------



## tallpaul (28 Sep 2010)

You will just need to check the the port of the laptop. If it is a strightforward hdmi port (google for pictures of what one looks like) then all you need is a bog-standard hdmi cable. Don't waste your money on very expensive ones as they are all the same.


----------



## mathepac (28 Sep 2010)

Without knowing the make *and* model of the TV *and* the laptop *or* the types of connections on each, it will be impossible to advise you. Maybe take the laptop and the user manual for the TV to an electronics shop (Currys, PC World, Peats, Maplins, etc.) and see what they can offer.

Unfortunately this is one of those "how long is a piece of string?" questions.


----------



## DubShelley (28 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! TallPaul's option sounds a lot easier


----------



## Slimeygoose (28 Sep 2010)

I got a cheap one on ebay for about £3 and it works fine. Worth a shot.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2010)

tallpaul said:


> You will just need to check the the port of the laptop. If it is a strightforward hdmi port (google for pictures of what one looks like) then all you need is a bog-standard hdmi cable. Don't waste your money on very expensive ones as they are all the same.


+1
[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Oct 2010)

Not being v v techie myself I sometimes am not aware of how widely known some technology is - but here goes - have you heard of media players?, basically its an external harddrive that comes with a remote control and it plugs straight into your telly with a standard HDMI.

So no messing with laptops.

Try dabs.ie or pixmania.ie  the brand I have is Iomega Screenplay, 2 terabyte capacity, think it cost in or around €120 but maybe cheaper at this stage, great yoke. So just make sure you get a media player not just and external harddrive


----------



## Frank (3 Oct 2010)

I have a dell inspiron 1525 

It has a HDMI port on the side.

I got a HDMI to HDMI from ebay 

Long enough to run around the edge of the room for very reasonable money. Great pic..

If you already have a HDMI source plugged into the tv eg bluray player PS3 just plug this out and see does the cabel fit the laptop.

Bring the laptop to DID or powercity or harvey normans or peats and just ask them.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Oct 2010)

Ive got an Acer Laptop and a Phillips telly. I looked at the HDMI ports on both, saw they looked bog standard and ordered a long cabe off ebay for 7 quid or so. Works a treat. 

Often watch documentaries on C4 on demand, or youtube wth it.


----------



## NickyK (3 Oct 2010)

I bought a 2 mt long hdmi cable from Tesco 2 months back for €10. They had 1mt and 3mt also.


----------

